# Going to buy a kayak



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello, I'm going to be new to kayaking and wanted everyones opinion on what I should get. I'm going to be going on Erie and some of the bigger inland lakes like mosquito and portages. I wanna instal a fish finder and have rod holders and an anchor trolley. Any suggestions? And does anyone fish Erie at all for walleye or perch? Also is there anytime or place in northeast Ohio to buy a kayak cheaper?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blue SeaFox (Jul 1, 2012)

Yea i use mine ine erie in early spring and late fall when tje boat is out of water. Its a blast catching steelhead and walleye from the kayak. I have a preception kink fisher. I like the preception its a sit on top perfect for the lake they carry them at gander mts and boat us.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, if you are going out on Lake Erie and distance from shore consider a SOT. The scuppers allow it to drain so bailing wont be an issue. You could get a SIK with a skirt, but you lose easy access to a lot of your gear.

Do you have a budget?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope you'll consider taking some safety classes. New to kayaking and Lake Erie is a volatile mix.

Once you're rolling, those Hobie Mirage Drive kayaks would be IDEAL for what you'll be doing. They're expensive, but it would be perfect for what you describe.
http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/features/miragedrive/


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Also is there anytime or place in northeast Ohio to buy a kayak cheaper?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Can't vouch for NE Ohio, but most kayak dealers are blowing out last year's models right now.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

If money isn't the issue I'd get a ocean kayak torque with built in troll motor. My buddy has one and can pull two other kayaks behind him with ease so the power is there that you need when you just can't paddle any longer. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

500$ is my budget 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I got my perception sports kick 9.5 from dick's. If they still have them they should be marked way down on clearance. But with it only being 9.5 feet long may not be practical for Erie. But would be an exceptional kayak to start with. Throw on a few scottys and your ready to get out there


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

mbarrett1379 said:


> 500$ is my budget Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Don't forget to include $100-$150 for paddle, vest, and registration. Then you're looking at close to another $100 for rod holders and anchor trolley--maybe $40 if you are handy and want to do homemade modifications.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For Erie and other lakes, you should probably be looking at sit on top kayaks, at least 12 feet long.
Dick's Sporting Goods probably has one that will fit inside your $500 budget. But you most likely won't be able to paddle it first.

If you get your budget maxed out, and find yourself without a paddle or PFD, just raise your hand. I know I have some extra paddles and I'm sure we could round you up a good PFD to get you rolling.


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

Check out Dunham's if there is one in your area. Look on the internet first. I picked up an Old Town Vapor for $280 with a coupon I found off the internet. I picked up a paddle for $40 and an anchor for $16. The one here in Marysville still had a selection of kayaks about a week ago.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice one tanker that's a steal


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

If there is any way you can come up with a Little more $$ (650) then you may want to check out the kayak here http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/3281240631.html 

Tarpon 120 that's already setup with some fishing accessories. I don't know the person selling and would suggest trying ( floating it) before you buy to ensure you like it.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I picked up a 12ft field and stream eagle talon this spring at Dick's. I got it on sale for $400, it's usually $550. Although, you'll probably find it on clearance now. It is a SOT, and I've found it to be quite stable. I've been able to stand up in it, however I haven't fished while standing. I think I need a little more practice standing before I try to throw a cast. Compared to MDJ's manta ray, it seemed a bit slow. But, my paddle stroke isn't the most efficient and he seems to be in WAY better shape than I, so that may have an effect on the speed of my yak too.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure where you live but if you're anywhere near Youngstown it's worth a trip to Outdoor Recreational Equipment (ORE) in Boardman. My parents picked up a pair on Wilderness Systems Yaks there this spring. Really helpful staff and they listen to what you want to do with it and get you headed in the right direction. Even if you don't buy one there you should gain some useful info on different models and options. I prefer SOT, just seems to be more room to move around and you can get to your stuff easier. The Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 is my favorite with all of the creature comforts but probably out of the budget. Good luck! http://www.ore-equip.com/page/page/1710537.htm


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Stay away from the 9 -10.5 foot sit inside kayaks. Great for streams, but not at all what you're looking for in regards to big lakes. They would swamp after the first decent set of wake hit you sideways.
Sit on Tops are typically self bailing.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. I was looking at I think it was the eagle talon at dicks. Probably going to go with that unless anything else comes up 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Like Bubbagon said, I highly recommend safety classes and getting all your USCG items in order. Also recommend using the buddy system, there are a few here who kayak on the big pond. Go with someone experienced who understands the waters, especially if you never been kayaking before. 


Regards,
Rich-


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

USCG items? And do you go on the big pond at all?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is the DNR list. Above and beyond this I recommend Flares and a Signaling Device of some sort with flasher/strobe setting. USCG= US Coast Guard. 

Below was from Ohio DNR:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/requiredequipment/tabid/2727/default.aspx


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

I've not been up there before, I'd like to one day. Roughest waters I been in was CJ Brown with 20 mph winds, nothing like Erie though. However I did have the lake to myself and caught a 6 pound channel.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok and I got some questions about registration? Do you need he kayak registered for all public water? And how would I register a kayak?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Go to the dnr and get the alternative registration and they will give you a sticker and tell you where to put it. It is a lot easier than the numbers on the side. I forget the exact amount but I want to say it was in the 20 to 30 dollar range.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Use this link. Once you register the boat it is good for all Ohio waters. Now if your superman and venture into the Canada side of Erie, I am sure you need their registration as well. Also be sure to carry your fishing license and your kayak registration with you at all times (Drivers License Also but this is default). 

Once you register they will give you a small 3x3 card you need that even if you have the numbers on the side of your yak. 

I was inspected by a warden at the dock of CJ. I did not have my registration card with me, he gave me a warning. I tried to find it but it was lost. I had to renew. The bad thing was the only two places I could "Drive to" was CJ Brown or East Fork DNR Offices! Otherwise I had to mail it in. My local BMV *Would Not*! Print a new one for me. So don't lose it 


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/RegistrationandTitling/tabid/2774/Default.aspx


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I also have the EAGLE TALON S.O.T. love it. waiting for the perch to come in close for a 
perch trip in it.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I really like that kayak I'm just waiting to get it for a steal


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

If you have a Gander Mountain nearby you can also have your yak registered there. Sometimes it's a little easier to hit Gander Mountain due to their hours plus I can always pick up a couple of things I "need".


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Find an Entertainment Book and get the $20 off of $100 purchase plus the 10 off 25 and 
go to Montrose Dicks and see if they have one there. Saves 30 bucks
Lets get the YAKERS together for a perch trip to Edgewater Park.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Why edge water? Is the mouth of the rock or Sandusky any good? Thanks for the coupon advise by the way


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't forget that you can also buy Gander Mountain or Dicks gift cards at Giant Eagle and get some free gas. $500 in gift cards equals $2.00 off per gallon X 30 gallons equals $60.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good idea


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Don't forget that you can also buy Gander Mountain or Dicks gift cards at Giant Eagle and get some free gas. $500 in gift cards equals $2.00 off per gallon X 30 gallons equals $60.


My wife is friggin OBSESSED with that process. Although I got 30 gallons of gas yesterday for $0.


----------

